# Help Me Make My Computer Sexy!



## FreerideFox (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello again 

I like pimped out looking things. mostly black with some sort of highlight. (see in the pics) I took a pic of my desk, and two screen shots to give you an idea.

The thing I'm really looking for help with, is I am on Windows XP Home. I might in the future upgrade to XP Pro, but thats a ways away. I only have the blue standard skin and the "brushed metel" skin to choose from. which one do I want? the one on XP pro I believe is called "Royale" its the all black skin. 

I found something that might work, I kinda like this one better. But I dont really know what I'm doing when it comes to downloading/modifying this stuff. Even though this skin was designed for XP Media Center, will it work with XP Home?

http://www.istartedsomething.com/20061029/royale-noir/ (also, do you think this site is trustworthy to download from? the file downloads as a .rar file.

Thanks, and heres the screen shots at making XP Home and Firefox look sexy


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 15, 2007)

where did you get that glass desktop wallpaper I want it as mine, send link or something peez 8D


----------



## sgolem (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't know if there's any way to get media edition skins to work on XP Home or not, so I really can't answer that. 

However, I do know you can get skins like that which are designed for XP Home.  I actually have a Longhorn (I think) skin on my PC right now, which essentially looks like what you're trying to get, except the start button is green (shiny though).  If I figure out where I got it I can send it to you.  I know there's a way to make it look like Windows Vista if that interests you.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the replies ^ ^

I ended up getting it sexy. The start bar is green and shiny, but only when the mouse moves over it. I might try the vista one sometime in the future. for now this is really sexy!

Here is how it turned out (I re sized the images, I can put them back into 1024X768 if desired.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 15, 2007)

Woops, double post.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 15, 2007)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> where did you get that glass desktop wallpaper I want it as mine, send link or something peez 8D



no problem  

Here is the site http://www.gnome-look.org/ 

Here is a direct link to "waterfire". http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Waterfire?content=61428 

Enjoy


----------



## sgolem (Jul 15, 2007)

Double post.  Sorry.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 15, 2007)

so what is c_1176778337421.jpg anyway?  You know, the image you have displayed in firefox?  Cause that's pretty sweet and I kinda want it.

Just for clarification, Windows Media skins DO work in XP Home?  Or did you find another one?  Cause that shit is nice.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is it currently 












I got the skin from that website


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 16, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> so what is c_1176778337421.jpg anyway?  You know, the image you have displayed in firefox?  Cause that's pretty sweet and I kinda want it.
> 
> Just for clarification, Windows Media skins DO work in XP Home?  Or did you find another one?  Cause that shit is nice.



the image is something I got off of fchan  

I can send it too you via e-mail or messenger though


----------



## Oni (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice! hmmm, perhaps some black light lighting can enhance your erotic setup!


----------



## Janglur (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never much cared for case mods, appearances, and shiny LCDs.

Call me when you want to talk about pimping it out under the hood, and stop ricing your CivicPC.  =D


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 16, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> I've never much cared for case mods, appearances, and shiny LCDs.
> 
> Call me when you want to talk about pimping it out under the hood, and stop ricing your CivicPC.  =D



excuse me? I own a outback sport putting out 316HP  (IRL)

But hey! what else can I do? this computer isnt really worth upgrading. I'm saving for a complete computer now while dealing with this one untill I get the new one.


----------



## Oni (Jul 16, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> I've never much cared for case mods, appearances, and shiny LCDs.
> 
> Call me when you want to talk about pimping it out under the hood, and stop ricing your CivicPC.Â Â =D


lolz Good joke. ^.^

We should make a "post your pimpin system thread ^.^"


----------



## Janglur (Jul 16, 2007)

I find it utterly worthless to spend even $10 on making your PC pretty on the outside, when that $10 can go to throwing something pretty up on the screen.

Remember, painting your civic with racing stripes does NOT make it go faster.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 16, 2007)

jeez, whats your guys problems? I was just trying to make my desktop appearance look a little nicer. 

Money spent = $0.00 My happyness level with the way my computer looks went from a 5 to a 9.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 17, 2007)

You can pimp out Linux pretty hard, provided you have the right graphics card.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM

I've got Beryl on my comp, and it works nicely.  I don't have to worry about it slowing me down, since it can't run my games anyway (oh snap!).  In all seriousness, I find Linux fun to browse in just because of aesthetics.  You don't need top of the line for Beryl to run smooth either, which was a pleasant surprise.  I play my games in Windows though, of course.  In the end, I use whatever is the most productive.


----------



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> I find it utterly worthless to spend even $10 on making your PC pretty on the outside, when that $10 can go to throwing something pretty up on the screen.
> 
> Remember, painting your civic with racing stripes does NOT make it go faster.


I'll spend up to 20 bucks to make a pc pimp. ^.^ LED lit casefans make a nice addition. 

I love waking up to shere Khan every morning ^.^


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 17, 2007)

I've had a few requests for the image used in my desktop, so here it is.

















But also, I'm really wondering how I'm able to pull this off ....this is my movie editing machine too! and I haven't erased any of my movies.






This is the only drive in my machine


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 17, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> We should make a "post your pimpin system thread ^.^"




How about a "Pimp my system" thread  we'll get xzibit to host it.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 17, 2007)

I have one of these, so there's really not much I can do on the outside.  At least, that you're supposed to do.





My mac is just a Powerbook g4.  Not really much "pimping" to be had with Apple.  Here's my desktop though.




I know, it needs to be cleaned up.

My Windows and Linux desktops are a lot more interesting.  I'll post those later, next time I get a chance to grab a screen shot from them.


----------



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

Interesting Pink Floyd, Bah!   Elvis Presley FTW!!!! ;d


----------

